# flat or quarter red oak for bookcase



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

I am planning to build a bookcase using red oak, but not sure which cut of lumber is better?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I believe QS is more stable to seasonal movement, but the grain of flatsawn is USUALLY more ascetically pleasing. Not always. It also depends on what style of furniture you're wanting to make. Say Colonial vs. Arts and Crafts (Greene & Greene, etc.). I think QS is usually reserved for the latter.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

What DJG said +1.

Flat sawn will be stable, if you keep the pieces as narrow as possible and alternate the grain patterns. QS can get pricey.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks, Brink. By the way, I need to get some glass for the bookcase. Do you know any good store nearby?

Cheers,


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Zlzhao, turn on your PM so we can chat


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I go with flat and quarter for look wise.. Stability wise, either way your gonna be fine. up to you tho goodluck!


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

Ibangwood said:


> I go with flat and quarter for look wise.. Stability wise, either way your gonna be fine. up to you tho goodluck!


Which one is better looking?

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I think Q-sawn is the best looking.


----------

